# Portsmouth Island Questions



## Dlazzo (Jun 8, 2015)

We are headed over June 19th. 3 families with kids 12 to 15. Looking to camp and fish. We plan on bringing over well stocked ice and dry ice with good eat, our tents and plenty of firewood. Kayaks

What do you look for in a campsite? If you want to fish close to your camp? Do you drive up or down from the Ferry drop off until you find some fishy looking spots or ones with high dunes for better break in the wind?

We plan on being a couple of bundles or our aged firewood but can you find some driftwood to add to it?

What percent deet do you use? 15% 20% 50%?

If the winds are down and the waves are calm, we plan on kayaking ocean side and doing some fishing. Think we'll have better luck on the backside of Portsmouth?

Any advise you want to give would be appreciated. I will post the photos post trip


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

with that many people may as well add a magistrate or equivilent to start with. you did not mention a 4 wd and xtra gas(they don't bring it over for free,and no gas/service stations,how you gonna hall all that? stay out of the dunes.watch for racoons.big deedt and lots of it...skeeters drink it like water...sand nats,dog flies,green heads. scrap wood on sound side ...watch for black widow spiders ,as for fires probably not. swimming..no lifeguards. have a good time,but be careful...i saw it all when i was a caretaker there years ago...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you need a fire for? That is just unnecessary weight and wasted space. You need to take water and more water. Freeze gallon milk jugs and 2 liter soda jugs. These will be what help to keep your food from spoiling and as it melts you can drink it. If it isn't windy then camp in the open so you can catch a breeze and keep bugs away. If it is windy then camp in the interdune area


----------



## Dlazzo (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advise. All 4wd drives with a tow strap and we plan to top off the tanks but werent planning on bringing any additional tanks but might consider that now.


----------



## Dlazzo (Jun 8, 2015)

speckhunter80 said:


> What do you need a fire for? That is just unnecessary weight and wasted space. You need to take water and more water. Freeze gallon milk jugs and 2 liter soda jugs. These will be what help to keep your food from spoiling and as it melts you can drink it. If it isn't windy then camp in the open so you can catch a breeze and keep bugs away. If it is windy then camp in the interdune area



The fire is a nice to have at night and hopefully keep the blood suckers back. We plan on packing a 120 quart cooler with dry ice and frozen gallon water and ice. Then food in the other coolers packed with gallon frozen jugs and ice. I think we have the ice situation taken care of. thanks for the tips


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

when you get back,tell us what you would do differently your next time over...


----------



## Dlazzo (Jun 8, 2015)

HStew said:


> when you get back,tell us what you would do differently your next time over...


Will do HStew. Going to take your advise and am picking up some 100% deet and some netting for our pop up tent. Checking out Google Earth I see the inlet to the south, "New Drum inlet?" looks less buggy so might pitch our tents there.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Unless things have changed very recently, there IS gas available on PI, a bit pricey but it's available, as is ice, also pricey but available. If you want solitude, head north. For reasons I do not understand, most cabin stayers seem to fish south of the cabins, near drum inlet. The inlet is now mostly filled in. Yes on the strongest bug spray you can get. There are showers/bathrooms (ugly) near the cabin area you can use if needed.
I presume you made ferry reservations already? Most of your questions can best be answered by kari or rick at the marina................Have Fun.

Edit to say I understand the desire to have a campfire, but I really can't recall much driftwood on the beach.........


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

looks like there is a lot of beach closed off ....


> Middle Core Banks
> 
> Seasonal closure for this section remains in effect until there is no overflow of water at Old Drum Inlet during all tides/winds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Bring plenty of water, ice and gas. Also, bring plenty of bug spray.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

when the wind is wrong there is no escaping bugs.. leafy shrubs usually means bugs...i have seen clouds of bugs come from out of nowhere and everybody fishing on the beach throw their rods down right there and head for the cabins..greenheads can fly faster than you can drive on the back road...


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

One thing for sure - you are in for an adventure! Missed how long you plan to stay. Sounds like a TV show in the making! By all means let us know how it went! Be careful and have fun! Best - glenn


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Strongly advise against using 100% DEET. Recommend 25% but a maximum of 33%. Get a couple of Thermocells and the accessories to go with them.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Geez sounds pretty rough up there...I'm thinking a bee suit or maybe an uzzi might need to be packed for those rascals!


----------

